# الحمايه من الاشعه فى المجال الطبى



## عاشقه البارسا (15 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

الحمايه من الاشعه فى المجال الطبى​
عند التحدث عن الاشعاع فى المجال الطبى يكون التحدث عن الاشعه المؤينه (Ionizing radiation) والتى تستخدم فى التشخيص والعلاج.
Ionizing radiation (when it has enough energy to eject one or more electron from the atom or molecules in the irradiated medium).
علم الوقايه من الاشعه:
هو العلم الذى يدرس كيفية استخدام التقنيه النوويه (السلميه) بدون ان يتعرض الشخص اونسله او البيئه لاى خطر من الاخطار.
هنالك مبادئ عامه للحمايه من الاشعه عند استخدامها فى المجال الطبى وهى:
1- التبرير Justification :
اى انه لا يجب استخدام الاشعه المؤينه اذا لم يكن هنالك ضروره لذلك , اى ان تكون الفوائد المتوقعه من استخدامها اكثر بكثير من الخطر او الاثار الجانبيه.
وبما ان الفوائد التى نتحصل عليها عند استخدام الاشعه المؤينه فى الطب كبيره تفوق المخاطر اذا استخدامها فى المجال الطبى مبرر وهذا تبرير عام وبعد ذلك هنالك تبرير كل نوع من الاستخدام حسب الحاله والبدايل المتوفره.
2- الأمثله Optimization:

ياتى بعد التبرير مباشرة وهو استخدام اقل كميه من الاشعه تفى بالغرض المطلوب وهو الحصول على صوره واضحه .
3- Dose limitation :
تعنى ان هناك حد اقصى من الاشعاع يجب عدم تعديها .
- الحد الاقصى من الاشعاع للعاملين فى مجال الاشعه هو msv20 فى السنه وهى msv 100 خلال خمسه سنين وان لا تتجاوز ال msv50 فى السنه الواحده .
- اما بالنسبه للاشخاص المرافقين للمريض والذين قد يقومون بتثبيته فى بعض الاحيان يجب ان يكون الحد الاقصى msv5 فى لحظه الفحص .
- بالنسبه للاشخاص الذين لا يعملون فى مجال الاشعه الاتزيد نسبه التعرض عن msv1 خلال السنه الواحده وان لاتتعدى هذه النسبه.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكورة
لمحة بسيطة ولكنها معبرة


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (17 فبراير 2009)

*الحمايه من الاشعاع 2*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الحمايه من الاشعاع 2*​ 
*فى الجزء الاول تحدثنا عن المبادئ العامه للحمايه من الاشعاع والان سوف نتحدث عن حمايه الفئات التى تتعرض للاشعه وهى :*
*1- **العاملين **Staff**:*
*2- **المرضى **Patients*
*3- **الجمهور**Public**: *

*اولاً : حمايه العاملين**:*
*فى الاماكن التى نستخدم فيها الاشعه يجب ان نعرف منطقتين مهمين هما*
*1- **Control area**: هى المكان الذى نحتاج فيه لاستخدام اجراءات وقائيه محدده, وهو المكان الذى يحوى مصدر الاشعه او يمكن التاثير على هذا المصدر بجعله يعمل ويجب ان لا يدخله اى شخص غير المسموح لهم.*
*2- **Supervised area**: وهى الاماكن التى لم تصنف ضمن المنطقه الاولى ولكن يتم الكشف عليها من وقت لاخر.*
*-**الشخص العامل فى مجال الاشعه يجب ان يكون حاصل على ترخيص من الجهات الرقابيه وان توفر لهم المعدات اللازمه لحمايتهم فى غرفه الاشعه مثل:*
*-** المعطف الرصاصى **Lead apron** ويجب ان يعلق فى شماعه حتى لايكسر ويصبح ردئ الامتصاص للاشعه .*
*-** القفازات **Gloves **تستعمل اذا كان هناك حوجه لذلك مثل اخذ عينه من ورم تحت **x-ray** ومن عيوبها انها ثقيله .*
*-** النظارات **Glasses**.*
*#** اهم شئ **Personal monitoring** وهو جهاز لقياس الاشعه التى يتعرض لها الشخص العامل فى مجال الاشعه (التعرض المهنى) , وهو جهاز مهم لرصد الحوادث الاشعاعيه ويحفذ الناس على العمل .*
*هذا الجهاز يعطى لاى شخص يمل فى مجال الاشعه وبخاصه الاشخاص الذين يدخلون ال **Control area **باستمرار.*
*-** يجب ان لايقل عمر العامل فى مجال الاشعه عن 18 سنه , والطلبه لايسمح لهم بالتدريب اقل من 16 سنه.*
*ثانياً : حمايه المرضى**:*
*بما ان المريض ليس له حد معين للتعرض للاشعه فيجب ان تكون الفوائد اكبر من المخاطر من جراء التعرض للاشعاع , يجب ان يوضع فى الاعتبار الوضع الاجتماع للبلد المعين لان الحمايه من الاشعاع تتطلب صرف مبالغ هائله .*
*اذاً تعريض المريض يجب ان يكون مبرر اى هل هناك حوجه ام لا واذا كان هناك بديل مثلا الموجات الصوتيه نلجأ لها .*
*من الاشياء المهمه ايضا لحمايه المري هى **Save design **اى يجب ان نتأكد من ان انبوب الاشعه يعمل بصوره جيده وان تأخذ ادارة المركز فى لاعتبار كل التعليمات الصادره من الشركه الصانعه للجهاز . *
*ايضا يجب ان نحاول تقليل الاخطاء البشريه عن طريق التأهيل الجيد (التدريب واعاده التدريب) والتأكد من ان المتغيرات الفيزيائيه(**(KV ,mA **تعمل بصوره جيده .*
*ويجب ان يكون التدريب متوصل للعاملين لمواكبة التطور المستمر فى الاجهزه .*
*ويجب ان تكون هنالك دائما خطه للطوارئ وان يدرب العاملن عليها .*
*يجب عمل مراجعه للجهاز من وقت لاخر ,وان لانسمح لاى جهاز اشعه ان يعمل بدون محدد الاشعاع وهو عباره عن زوجين من الرصاص المتحرك لتحديد حقل الجهاز حتى لايتم تعريض اجزاء لانريد تعريضها كما انه يقلل الشعاع المشتت الذى يزيد الجرعه للمريض ويشوش الصوره .*
*كل ذلك تقوم به الاداره لحمايه المريض من اخذ الجرعات الزائده .*
*ثالثاً : حماية الجمهور** :*
*تعرض الجمهور هوالتعرض للاشعه نتيجه التطبيقات المرخص بها اوالمسموح بها .*
*-** ويجب منع الجمهور من دخول الاماكن الموجود فيها الاشعه .*
*-** ان يعمل مسح للاماكن التى ينتظر فيها الجمهور ويقوموا بعمل برنامج لتقدير الجرعات للاماكن التى يتواجد فيها الجمهور .*
*-** عند تصميم غرفه الاشعه والاماكن الموجود فيها الجمهور يضع فى الحسبان الظروف المستقبليه (عدد الحالات – نوعها) وان ياخذ فى الاعتبار شكل المبانى اذا تم بناء شئ جديد .*
*-** دائما هناك تطور تكنولوجى وهذا يتبعه تطور فى وسائل الحمايه وتوضع فى الاعتبار .*
*-** اى شخص يريد عمل غرفه اشعه يجب ان يعمل مخطط للغرفه بواسطه فريق عمل من فيزيائى ومهندس والشركه الداعمه ويجاز بواسطه خبير معتمد من السلطه الرقابيه ويوقع وبعد ذلك تذهب الى السلطات الرقابيه لتجيزه .*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكورة أختي الكريمة
يرجى متابعة باقي الفصول في نفس الموضوع حتى يكون موضوع متكامل وذلك عن طريق إضافة رد


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المرور وجزاك الله خيرا معاك حق


----------



## الدكرونى (18 فبراير 2009)

تحياتى لكل الاعضاء الكرام
ارجو قبول هذة المشـــــــاركة البسيطة 
مع تحياتى بدوام الصحة والسلامة


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وامل القاء الضوء على اعمال تصميم وتنفيذ غرف الاشعة بالمستشفيات والاحتياطات المطلوبة وكذلك كيفية اختبار الاعمال بعد التنفيذ وكيفية استلامها ..... لمن عنده فكرة عن هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## shihab.s (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (28 يناير 2011)

العفو لا شكر على واجب


----------

